# swirling m&p



## Galavanting Gifts (May 1, 2009)

Can m&p be swirled? if so is there a tutorial or something someone can direct me to? I think I may have a break from cp at the moment and focus on my m&p


----------



## pepperi27 (May 1, 2009)

Hey there! I swirl mp by first melting some glycerin wax in a log mold something deep. Then I melt some white soap base and wait 30mins for the glycerin soap base to get a bit thick. Pour the white soap base into the mold in the middle of it. As you pour you will see the white soap base swirling on its own. 

Like Here:
Banana Cream Pie 






Pink Tea Grapefruit


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

That soap is gorgeous , I have to try MP very soon.

Kitn


----------



## Tabitha (May 1, 2009)

I like to fill the molds 3/4 full w/ 1 color & allow it to thicken a bit then drizzle a second color into it that is warmer than the original so it burns puddles/swirls into it. Does that make snese? Non transluscents white looks great w/ clear that has been colored. I will look for a photo or 2.


----------



## Tabitha (May 1, 2009)

This is the very 1st soap I ever made. It was a GM loaf w/ clear blue swirls scented Bluebonnets & Vanilla.


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (May 2, 2009)

Thankyou both very much for your help you both have done a beautiful job on your soaps, now I have something to work towards as I was thinking I would be a bit more limited with m&p compared to cp.

Is there a way to make the fancy swirly look on the top of M&P that is done on cp?, just want to look at all my avenues.

I made a beautiful choc and Turkish delight m&p the other day, I was really wrapped with it.


----------



## delynn (May 9, 2009)

I just put a drop of colar in bottom of mold and pour slowley in to mold it makes wonderful designs. Some times i use two colars. delynn


----------



## studioalamode (May 9, 2009)

I just tried my first 'swirling" today, although I'm not sure I was after a 'swirl" as much as a tie-dye effect, which I did achieve.  I wanted tie-dye because I got some new peace sign molds.  I used a main color (white) and two other  accent colors (pink and blue).  I and poured the base and one of the colors on opposite sides, pouring the base in more heavily.  Then I switched to the other color and switched sides I was pouring from.  So I poured white/blue on the bottom half, then finished the fill with the pink/white.   To make sure there was a proper mix, I swirled a bamboo skewer through the center in an "S".

The results were just like tie-dye!


----------



## gcfanca (May 30, 2009)

I was wondering about that also! THANKS!


----------



## KSL (Jun 1, 2009)

Those soaps are delish!

Don't: drop color into your MP... tried that unsucesfully! LOL
I know, it was a stupid thing to have thought would work... LOL


----------

